# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Salt water pool vs Chlorine

## bpj1968

I know it doesn't fit the forum title, but there aren't any that cover this and seeing as I know many of the decks surround pools I am after some advice. 
I am looking in putting in an above ground pool.  I can't decide between Chlorine or Salt Water.  I like the idea of less maintenance with salt water, the down side being the exposure of the metal components, albeit resin  or powder coated. 
Is the only difference between the two systems having a salt water chlorinator?  Can I start with Chlorine and if not happy install a chlorinator, assuming I have bought a resin pool.
Any advice / opinions either way would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## DJ's Timber

Have moved it to the POOLS, SPA & WATER FEATURES Section

----------


## bpj1968

didn't know we had one.  obvioulsy a new forum since the move

----------


## bildinit

No probs changing over later the only thing is that salt is corrosive so if you have an alloy frame it would not be a good idea. :Biggrin:

----------


## memphis

Our pool started as fresh water.....for about 2 months until i got tired of topping it up with chlorine every day. 
Converted to salt no problems, total of 1hr to install, Maintenance is now 50% easier. I also think the salt water feels "softer", its kind of hard to explain 
My pool is fibreglass and below ground though..

----------


## wellsy

Go with the salt chlorinator from start. About $1000 more expensive but soon pays that back in less maintenance and upkeep.

----------


## shellac

I like salt water pools because you dont need to put chlorine in. But I am thinking of converting ours back to fresh water. The pool will make one hell of a storage tank more than enough water to wash the cars and hose the garden. :2thumbsup:

----------


## barney118

Cant recommend salt water enough. ( I have an inground salt water fibreglass) The chlorine in fresh water would be a constant battle keeping the levels right. It is all going to depend on the size of pool. The same analogy applies to fish tanks the more water the more stable less running of pumps etc. The other benefit of salt water is you can never really have too much salt as you can have a salty pool or you couldnt tell. I occasionly use some chlorine to give a shock treatment or use a small ammount over winter to keep the pool clean and not run the pump. The total cost needs to be explored as electicity cost running a pump can be expensive. 
There are 2 other factors need to be considered evapouration and heavy rain periods. Both which lead to reduced levels of chemicals by evapouration and dilution. I have just installed a 400 micron blanket and the results are fantastic (bought via the web saving at least $300 elsewhere). only to increase the swimming time by a few months bonus!

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi,
Each type has its adherents but I have had a 32 kilolitre saltwater pool for over 15 years and it requires approximately the following yearly 
- 50 Kg salt, $12 
- 8 Kg buffer, $20
- 15 L acid, $25
- 2 L salt cell cleaner, $10
- 1 L phosphate remover $16
- 3 Kg chlorine stabiliser $30 
The salt water though is an aggressive environment and the pool is now on its third pump ($350 each), its second chlorinator cell ($280 each), and its third pool light ($150 each). 
If you had a freshwater pool you would not need the salt or the chlorinator cell, and the consumption of other chemicals would be different. I have no experience with that. 
Note that in a saltwater pool, new salt is only needed due to losses by splashout and rain dilution. Evaporation of water by sun and wind does not cause loss of pool chemicals, that is impossible, but the sun does degrade the free chlorine levels in the pool, which is why you need stabiliser. 
Hope this assists 
Cheers

----------


## bpj1968

Thanks for all the replies (I just realised I hadn't already replied) 
I went with the salt option and am wrapped at how easy it is.   
Everything else about the pool and the people I bought it off are a different story though.

----------

